# What exactly is Capudine?



## scduckett (Jun 10, 2004)

I should know this I suppose being a nurse.[8|] But those little bottles "for Headaches" are so common. Almost as common as the little Bromo Seltzers. (I collect those too even though they're not valuable. They are the prettiest color of cobalt!!)


----------



## David E (Jun 12, 2004)

Say hear Capudine for headache, one brand is HICKS CAPUDINE FOR ALL HEADACHES, COLDS, GRIFF. ETC. Product of Capudine chemical Co. Rawleigh NC, advertised in 1890's removed to several other cities, show last advertised NY 1984 to 1985(Garden City NY).

 Dave


----------



## old digger (Jun 15, 2004)

Capudine was the Trademark of Capudine Chemical Co., only a small part of why medical bottles are such fun. Found where one sold for $20.00 on line. Not good on knowing what things are worth, just happened to find that info.


----------

